# Instruments and Equipment > Builders and Repair >  Ready built electric mandolin necks?

## redlineroots

Hey folks, I've perused older threads and I can't for the life of me find and up to date supplier for electric mandolin necks. People have tossed out Moongazer and a few others, but none seem to still be selling them soup to nuts or have since closed up shop.

Is anyone out there aware of a supplier or maker? 

And before you respond, yes, I know making your own neck "isn't that hard". I'd just like someone who has the machinery or ability to produce a consistent part rather than me trying a hack job.

Thanks all!

----------

MrMoe

----------


## JimCh

Good luck: I didn't find one here in the UK so I gave up and made one. 

As of now I'd say it was easier than I expected, but I might change my mind about that when the instrument is finished and I see how well it actually plays. I got a local luthier to sand the fret board flat and cut the slots for me though (although in truth they did an expensive and rather mediocre job - fortunately the slot that was obviously in the wrong place was beyond where I wanted frets).

----------

MrMoe

----------


## sonic

I can’t help with a supplier. I made my own as I didn’t find anything for sale here (UK) either. 
As far as paying for someone to to cut the fretboard I found this http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/fretfind2d/ and provided you print the PDF without scaling it is very accurate. I stuck the printed template to my fretboard with PVA then used an engineers square to run the saw against. Intonation is very good once nut and bridge are set accordingly.
I understand that the neck seems to be a hard thing to get right. But I have had more trouble with the neck pocket. Specifically getting the angle right with the last one.
I followed a book for electric guitar building for my first build as in effect it’s a scaled down guitar you’re making. If you go with a bolt on design you have the option to make another one if you have problems. 
Your other option is to cannibalise a cheap mandolin.

----------

MrMoe

----------


## Charles E.

Saga makes an electric mandolin kit.....

https://www.addtwt.shop/mt-10-mandol...-electric-saga

You could contact them and see if they will sell just the neck.

----------

MrMoe

----------


## MrMoe

It sound like you have this solved. In the hope of drumming up some business for a friend, Mike Dulak of Big Muddy Mandolins is tooled up to make this kind of thing.

 [

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## Bob Clark

Another place to try would be Musikraft.  They are Fender licensees and do custom work as well.  One of the guys from their shop worked for me at one point.  He had good things to say about the place.  Here's their URL.  https://musikraft.com/     I don't think they specifically do mandolin necks, but I think they could do whatever you'd want as a custom job.

----------

MrMoe

----------


## MrMoe

Does anyone have any thoughts about what a ready built electric mandolin neck might sell for? The DIY market and the custom shop market seem to be worlds apart.

----------


## Bill McCall

> Does anyone have any thoughts about what a ready built electric mandolin neck might sell for? The DIY market and the custom shop market seem to be worlds apart.


How much would you be willing to pay?

----------


## MrMoe

> How much would you be willing to pay?


 I make my own and have a few on hand. I do not want to go outside the forum guidelines and self promote items for sale. I am interested in understanding the marketplace. I fantasize that my home made ones are worth $100?

----------


## Bill McCall

Advertise them for what you would like to get.  If they sell out in an hour, price was too low.  If nobody buys one, either the price was too high, or the market is too thin.

With the absence of an available kit, selling a body that matched the neck might enhance the sales opportunities.  On the other hand, the entire Saga electric mandolin kit, complete with electrics and other hardware, was advertised for $175.

----------

MrMoe

----------


## MrMoe

These are the economics that keep me thankful for my day job, digging ditches and cleaning gutters.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Look at the price of a Tele or Strat neck. They are sold all over the Internet. If your quality is anywhere near that you should get an idea.

----------

MrMoe

----------


## MrMoe

Comparing an esoteric electric mandolin neck to a Tele or a Strat neck seems like a bit of a stretch? Especially when we are coming at this question from the angle of a $175.00 Saga kit as one of the few options?

----------


## MrMoe

In case others are on the same quest, the parts to make your own are available at Stewart Macdonald

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Not really, a neck is a neck. It takes X amount of wood(s), shaping, drilling fretting. Not so different really is it? It only becomes esoteric when we think that it is. If you fantasize that your homemade neck is worth $100.00 don't buy the wood from Stewmac.

----------

MrMoe

----------


## sonic

> Not really, a neck is a neck. It takes X amount of wood(s), shaping, drilling fretting. Not so different really is it? It only becomes esoteric when we think that it is. If you fantasize that your homemade neck is worth $100.00 don't buy the wood from Stewmac.


It really depends on where you are too. The OP is in the UK that adds to the cost if you do go to Stewmac or potentially any overseas seller. 
My latest neck was made with fiddleback sycamore not a cheap wood to start with. Add the veneers and fretboard and I don’t think you’d have much change from his $100. That doesn’t count my time in putting together the jugs and templates. Cutting and shaping etc, then add the metalwork. I would guess the brass nut cost that much on its own by the time it was cut shaped and string heights sorted. 
I suppose I could get the cost down per item but it would involve investment in more jigs and require a lot more necks made and sold to get the price down.

----------


## MrMoe

I was referring to the supply and demand thing. Necks for the 2 of the most popular guitars in the world, which are all over the web, versus an electric mandolin neck that can`t be found anywhere on the web. I am hoping to learn if the electric mandolin market is soft and if the DIY market is as low budget as I am?

----------


## JimCh

I think the market is probably too small to be interesting... As it is never cost effective to home build an instrument against getting a decent one secondhand home building must be about the journey rather than the result unless the desire is for something really left field. Demand for electric mandolins must be tiny anyway, and a good chunk more must be taken by the Saga kit - and the paucity of alternates evidence in itself. And there's probably a narrowish window between prepared to make everything but the neck and prepared to make the neck as well... 

Its been pointed out to me, though, if one wishes to construct an octave mandolin then 3/4 size electric guitar necks are available.

----------

MrMoe

----------


## MrMoe

The ready made fret board from Stewart Macdonald may be of value to those wishing to make there own. I think the Mandocaster had a non adjustable truss rod. what are folks thoughts about a truss rod for these?

----------


## sonic

> The ready made fret board from Stewart Macdonald may be of value to those wishing to make there own. I think the Mandocaster had a non adjustable truss rod. what are folks thoughts about a truss rod for these?


I have built mine with a  two way truss rod, I haven’t had to make use of them once fitted. But the ability to straighten the neck should I have to is worth the time etc to fit one.

----------

MrMoe

----------


## thistle3585

I tried buying out Tom Morici's(Moongazer) shop, tools, jigs etc but just couldn't make it happen.  Last I heard, it was all still sitting in his shop.  I also gave serious thought to filling that void, as I was already building bridges, but I just couldn't find the time.  I had hoped that this COVID thing would allow me to utilize my son this summer in tooling up for it but ran out of time. I've sold some necks here and there, and a full instrument kit or two, but I ask a lot for them because most people don't know anything about building instruments and I spend too much time having to educate them.   I have changed up the direction I'm taking in instrument building and am dropping the lower end solid body line of instruments that I was building and may offer those as a kit.  I really just need more time.I think $100 is fair for a neck without a trussrod, fretboard and frets.  I can do one to those specs in an hour.  Less if I'm making multiple necks at once which I often do. Ready to drop in to a body would be $200+.  I never understood how Tom could do what he was doing for the prices he charged but I know he was retired on a good pension.  Miss him.  Such a nice guy.  If you want a kit then just ask a builder to build one and not finish it.  Just don't expect it to be a $200 kit.

----------

MikeEdgerton, 

MrMoe

----------


## MrMoe

> Good luck: I didn't find one here in the UK so I gave up and made one.


 I encourage other fellow do it yourselfers with the wherewithal to to make a body, and a table saw or radial arm saw (many builders use only a hand saw and miter box) to do as JimCh make the neck too. The only special tools I use are a dial indicator and fret slotting table saw blade. Stewart Macdonald and others have fret layout calculators and tutorials. I can create an album with images of a few simple jigs if anyone is interested. there is a lot on the web about this as well. Best regards, Maurice

----------


## MrMoe

> I encourage other fellow do it yourselfers with the wherewithal to to make a body, and a table saw or radial arm saw (many builders use only a hand saw and miter box) to do as JimCh make the neck too. The only special tools I use are a dial indicator and fret slotting table saw blade. Stewart Macdonald and others have fret layout calculators and tutorials. I can create an album with images of a few simple jigs if anyone is interested. there is a lot on the web about this as well. Best regards, Maurice


 I will try to show the making of a simple neck without machinery in an album on my Cafe profile page this week.
https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/a...p?albumid=2219

----------

JPS

----------

